# Dilemma



## Mr Sad (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm in the middle of a divorce after my wife of 30 year's cheated on me and left me for my best friend's older brother completely out of the blue just before Christmas 2 years ago.
I didn't handle the situation well and was suicidal etc which ended with me getting a 2 year restraining order.

Now the restraining order is over my ex has emailed me saying now the restraining order is over could we be amicable regarding the sale of our house to help eliminate solicitors fees.
She's all about the money as there was no I hope your well or mention of our one daughter who lives with me.

At the moment I'm dragging things out regarding the sale of the property as I've already paid for the house once and I'm mortgage free.
This is allowing my daughter who lives with me the time she needs to save for a deposit for her own property if the house gets sold.

Once the house is sold the most ill be able to get is a flat as I'm only allowed a 10 year mortgage because of my age.

I'm enjoying the fact that she's struggling with her solicitors fee's as at least its some form of Karma for what she did to our family and me.

It still hurts when I hear from her and think about what we had and how easily she walked away from our lifetime together.
I intend to make her an offer for her share of the house but my dilemma is do I do so via the email she sent or should I do it via my solicitor and stick with no communication?


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Do it via solicitor, no need for any contact until you're free from any legal obligation from one another. I'm sure it hurts, but I guarantee you this, we're always proud of how we do the right things in difficult situations. And ashamed when we know we could have done better.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep, no contact in this situation is your best path. She doesn’t give a damn about you. Hopefully you’ll wake up to that fact. She’s shown you who she is. Why would you expect anything else?
It’s common they want to be friendly after they crap on you. This would be for her not you.
Definition of friend is loyal, honest, trustworthy.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Tell her to go f herself!


----------

